# konvertieren von avi



## Susi (6. März 2002)

Wie bekomme ich es hin meinen 9 min Film der 2 gig Speichplatzbenötigt zu konvertieren, ohne einen enormen qualitätsverlust zu erleiden?

Gruß Susi


----------



## ndl-renegade (6. März 2002)

Ich versteh' zwar nich, was bei 9 min Film 2 Gig Groß ist, aber versuch's doch mal bei google.de...

...einfach mal nach TMPGEnc suchen lassen, da wirste schon was finden....


----------



## Freaky (6. März 2002)

*uihh*

moin

2g für 9min. wie ist den die auflösung 640000*480000 ?? ne kleiner scherz.

ich wandle meine avis wunderbar mit TMPGEnc 2.5x (neuste version)
der macht wunderschöne vcd´s draus 

ist sogar freeware


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. März 2002)

Ich hatte / habe genau das gleiche Problem.
Wenn man eine AVI Datei in der DV-Auflösung von 720*576 unkomprimiert speicher, sind z.b. 15min knapp 40GB.
Wahrscheinlich hat SUSI als DV-komprimierte AVI gespeichert.

Mein Tipp:

Hier hohlst du dir den DivX Codec.
Der ist in der komprimierung 2 Generationen weiter als z.b. Mpeg2 (DVD)
Deine 9min sind dann (mit den richtigen Einstellungen) zwischen 20 - 100MB groß. Natürlich gehts auch kleiner aber dann gibt es deutliche Qualitätseinbußen. Du kannst dann z.b. wie in meinem Tutorial in Premiere den DivX codec als exportcodec benutzen.
Eine bereits fertig erstellte AVI wandelst du am besten mit virtual dub.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. März 2002)

Ach ja da hab ich noch vergessen:

VCD's haben nur eine Auflösung von 352*288. Und das ist total mies.
Aber es hängt auch vom Eingangsmaterial ab. Was hat den das für ne Qualität? Kommt es von ner Digicam?


----------



## Susi (11. März 2002)

Hallo Jungs, bitte überfordert mich nicht.
ich hab mein Rechner erst seit ner Woche, und kenn mich dem entsprechend aus (ich weis, ich weis, ich bin zwar Fachinformatikerin, aber ausschließlich im Bereich Anwedungsentwicklung)
Ich hab die Avi in der Auflösung 720*576 gespeichert, aber was ist "in DV kompremiert"? Wozu braucht man das?

Das Filmmaterial ist von meiner Digicam.

Mit dem TMPGEnc 2.5x konnt ich die Avi auf 90 MB konvertieren, und die Qualität ist besser als vorher. Nur hat das umwandeln 6 Stunden gedauert.

Neue Frage: wenn ich nun mein Film auf VHS spielen möchte, in wieweit ist dafür die Auflösung wichtig? 

Vielen Dank und Grüße Susi


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. März 2002)

Hi Susi,

Auf Digitalcamcordern wird das Videomaterial im sogenannten MiniDV-Format gespeicher (Mini Digital Video). Aus Platzgründen.
Dabei werden die Videos, die die Camera aufnimmt in Echtzeit in diesen Format konvertiert. Die Dateien sind danach 10x kleiner. Das Format komprimiert also 1 zu 10. Es ist aber trotzdem eine AVI.
Eine unkomprimierte AVI in 720*576 (also der MiniDV / DVD Auflösung)
Ist riesig groß. Es werden soviele Megabytes pro Sekunde benötigt, dass ein Computer diese Dateien nicht in Echtzeut wiedergeben kann; es ruckelt. Die Festplatte liest zu langsam. Die Datei wird irre groß.
Beispiel:
Du nimmst ein 1min Video von der Digitalcamera auf (über Firewire). Es wird auf der Festplatte als DV-komprimierte AVI gespeichert.
Wenn du diese Datei nun in Premiere als unkomprimierte AVI ohne irgendwas am Film zu ändern, exportierst, ist sie 10x so groß. Aber Qualitativ nicht besser. (aus schlechterem Material kann kein Besseres werden).

Wenn du das Video der Camera allerdings als DV-komprimierte AVI exportierst, ist die Dateigröße gleich wie das Aufgenommene aber in schlechterer Qualität. Weil der Codec nochmal drüber gelaufen ist.
Die Datei wird aber nicht kleiner da DV immer 3,55mb pro sekunde hat.
(Feste Datenrate.)

Es ist also sinnvoll die Datei in ein stark komprimiertes Format zu verwandeln (exportieren), das aber auch gute Qualittät liefert. Das beste hierzu ist divX.




> Mit dem TMPGEnc 2.5x konnt ich die Avi auf 90 MB konvertieren, und die Qualität ist besser als vorher. Nur hat das umwandeln 6 Stunden gedauert.



Das umwandeln dauert sehr lange, je nach Rechnerperformance, aber das ist für ein 9min Video zu lang.
2. Das Video kann NICHT besser werden. Das kann nur Einbildung sein.
(es wird ja nochmal verkleinert)

Für die Ausgabe auf Videorekorder ist erstmal wichtig VHS zu verstehen.

Hier werden die Filme in einer sehr kleinen Auflösung gespeichert.
Sehr gute schaffen so um 400*300. Das heisst...

Gibt jetzt essen schreib nachher weiter


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. März 2002)

Hmm das war lecker. Kirschquark...

Aber gut. Das heisst man muss nicht das letzte bischen Qualität rauskitzeln. Der Videorecorder kann sie eh nicht aufzeichen.

Ich bin fleißig am Tuts schreiben. Unter anderem auch diese Basics / Formatfragen. Ich sag bescheid wenn es soweit ist. Mein Webspace ist nun nähmlich fertig. Da kann ich dann auch Beispielvideos hochladen.

Und nochmal zu Tmpeg und die Vor / Nachteile von Divx:

MPEG braucht für eine gute Qualität (sagen wir annähernd DVD) eine sehr hohe Datenrate. Nähmlich eine die etwas weniger hat als eine DVD. (DVDs sind in Mpeg 2 gespeichert mit 9000kb pro sekunde. Um eine solche Qualität zu erreichen brauchst du also ein Mpeg 2 File mit 7500 - 9000 kb pro sekunde.
Bei MPEG 1 brauchst du noch mehr. Hier ist der komprimieralgorhytmus noch nicht soweit entwickelt wie bei MPEG 2. Du brauchst also mehr als 9000 um eine annähernd gleiche Qualität zu bekommen. Vorteil ist:
Die Datei ist auf jedem Win PC ohne Zusatzsoftware abspielbar.

Für DivX brauchst du einen Codec ohne den geht es nicht.
Dafür sind DivX Filme um längen besser (bei gleicher größe) als MPEG 1/2 Files. Oder sehr viel kleiner bei gleicher Qualität.

Er gilt mittlerweile als MP3 des Films.


----------



## Susi (12. März 2002)

*aha*

kirschquark klingt nicht schlecht.

Vielen lieben dank für die ausführlich Antwort. Ich muss mir das jetzt nochmal in Ruhe durchlesen.
Werd´s aufjedenafall mit DivX probieren.
Was ist denn Dein "Webspace"?. Freu mich schon drauf.

schönen Feierabend (endlich!)
Susi


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. März 2002)

Sorry, das ich solange nicht antworten konnte, mein DSL-Zugang ist im...naja du weißt schon. Auf jedenfall schreibe ich vom Rechner meiner Schwester.

Ähm mein Webspace ist einfach meine Homepage. Um es einfach auszudrücken. Ich werde da Einsteigertutorials für Premiere und andere Programme posten. So wie das, was du schon  kennst.
Weiterführende gibt es ja genug.

Hoffe ich krieg das wieder hin.
CU


----------



## >Ralph (14. März 2002)

Wow!
dein wissen über mpg ist beeindruckend, lasse mich bitte wissen, wenn deine site steht. "The Art and Science of digital compositing" 
ist übrigens ein gutes buch, dass neben dem hauptthema compositng einen guten überblick über die verschieden Codecs und Formate gibt.

>ralph
------------------
http://www.artofralph.ch


----------



## Susi (19. März 2002)

Wann ist sie denn c.a. fertisch?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. März 2002)

Bald....hoffe ich. Hab momentan viel mit Schule zu tun. Ich sag bescheid.


----------

